# Charity work in NZ



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I help people with mental health issues and would like to know if there are any charities in New Plymouth that I could sign up with regarding this, or maybe even helping out with old folk. Advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone, I help people with mental health issues and would like to know if there are any charities in New Plymouth that I could sign up with regarding this, or maybe even helping out with old folk. Advice would be appreciated, thanks.


Try this website: Volunteering New Plymouth

Also there are a number of other websites that list places that need volunteers. In Auckland there is Volunteering Auckland - Home Page (which I am very proud to say is based on the work that my group did for them on an eMarketing course) and Volunteering New Zealand which will list many others.

Good luck...


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Try this website: Volunteering New Plymouth
> 
> Also there are a number of other websites that list places that need volunteers. In Auckland there is Volunteering Auckland - Home Page (which I am very proud to say is based on the work that my group did for them on an eMarketing course) and Volunteering New Zealand which will list many others.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks Topcat!


----------

